# Spearfishing off the beach



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm dying to go spearfishing but I dont have a boat. Is there anywhere off the beach that is legal and a good place to go? Replies would be greatly appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

*Beach spearing*

If I were going spearing from the beach I'd head over to alabama point jetties, "perdido pass" .There are not many options in florida that are "legal". There are a few but its hit and miss as far as seeing anything to shoot. If your not a resident of alabama you will need a non resident saltwater license and a spear permit as well. These can be purchased on-line.
The jetties at alabama point are very tide dependent and the current is very strong at times. Try to dive it about a hour or so before the high tide. Tow a dive flag as the boat traffic is often heavy and it will keep the law from writing you a citation.
You can expect to see sheep head, flounder and mangrove snapper over there this time of year.
Have fun and dive safe!


----------

